# Coronet Cinema Art Deco Cinema Updated Pictures



## chrisw680 (Sep 24, 2008)

Screen Two 






The Balcony (can't be removed as it is listed)






Outside (can't be removed as it is listed)






the outside






Screen One






Stairwell (listed)






Floyer also listed (ohoto messed up 1/2 black)


----------



## chrisw680 (Sep 24, 2008)

The Coronet cinema opened in 1936 and wa sbuilt by andrew marther for Odeon. Odeon sold it to Coronet cinema and in 2000 the firm went into administartion and close the cinema. Since then English Heritage have put it on the Buildings at Risk register as it is an Grade II Listed Building. 

The Owners Has no idea what to do as the plans are being rejected due to them changing the Outside so much. The cinema is going through new plans which will see No change to the outside but the main Screen will be demoished and replaced with flats. But many fell that this will be rejected. The easy thing to do is to strip the whole inside and build a new cinema. It could easily fit 6 Screens as it is Bigger then the Bexleyheath Cinema and that has 9 Screens.

From Cinema Assosation

One of the original Odeon Theatres built for Oscar Deutsch's Odeon Theatres Ltd. The Odeon Well Hall is located in Eltham and stands on a prominent corner site at Well Hall Road and Rochester Way.

The Odeon opened on 20th May 1936 with Gene Gerrard in "Where's Sally". Designed by architect Andrew Mather, who was assisted by Horace Ward, the building externally is a stunning Art Deco style masterpiece. The entrance is located on a corner of the building and has a wrap around canopy over the single storey entrance hall. To the right is a glass tower which contains stairs leading to the circle. Buff coloured faiance tiles are on the side of the building. On the left hand side, the brick auditorium block is left exposed.

Inside the auditorium seating was provided for 1,028 in the stalls and 578 in the circle. Bands of concealed lighting in the ceiling illuminated the space, and there were porthole-like light fittings on the side-walls. The decorative treatment inside the building was the work of noted interior designers Mollo & Egan.

The Odeon was divided into a twin-screen in January 1973 with 450 seats in the original circle and a small 130 seat screen located in the rear stalls.

From 1st November 1981 the Odeon was taken over by the independent chain;Panton Films and it was re-named Coronet Cinema. The Coronet closed on 13th January 2000 and has remained closed and unused ever since. In early 2007 plans were proposed to convert the building into a childrens play area and day care centre, but these have not been approved.

The former Odeon is a Grade II Listed building.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 24, 2008)

Ta for the update and info. Looking pretty worse for wear considering it's Grade 2 Listed 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## chrisw680 (Sep 24, 2008)

Well It is pretty Bad some areas i was told were so dangerous that no one was allowed in that area without having special equipment and special Clothes. The Roof is starting to Colpase.

the cinema still has its Odeon Entrance with ODEON tiled on the Floor and tiled Floors. 

But not being looked after well. if i was the owner i would do patch up work to keep it in a good condition while i await plans to be approved


----------



## sqwasher (Sep 25, 2008)

chrisw680 said:


> Well It is pretty Bad some areas i was told were so dangerous that no one was allowed in that area without having special equipment and special Clothes. The Roof is starting to Colpase.



Maybe the owners are just letting it get worse & worse hoping it will collapse/become totally unsafe so they can demo it? :icon_evil Shame cos although it's lost a lot of it's features it still looks a nice building!


----------



## Ancient Mariner (Sep 25, 2008)

Sad to see such a beautiful Art Deco building allowed to rot away.


----------



## chrisw680 (Sep 26, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/oldcinemaphotos/1934641466


Heres a Picture of it in the early 90s


----------



## odeon master (Sep 26, 2008)

chrisw680 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/oldcinemaphotos/1934641466
> 
> 
> Heres a Picture of it in the early 90s



truly amazing photographs there of this ODEON in use, well done for capturing .


----------

